# Umineko, Dies Ares, and Demonbane's standing in the fiction-verse?



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Apr 8, 2015)

Ao I was recently in some pretty heated debates involving Umineko characters vs Marvel/DC characters, same with Demonbane and Dies Ares, after losing those debates i respect their stregth a big more now, here are links to the debates (Warning, some rage goes on and it gets kinda funny)
Kagutsuchi vs Living Tribunal: 

Pre-retcon Beyonder vs Battler: 

Reinhard vs pre retcon Molecule Man: 

If you have some time and want a good laugh, please read these, you can likely already tell who i am in these debates, anyway after conceding I wanted to know from thoer sources, where does these being stand in fiction, which one is better? If they are above Beyonder, LT, TOOA ect, is there another niche title that rivals or surpasses these?


----------



## Featherine (Apr 8, 2015)

Did Battler really win against Pre-retcon Beyonder ? ...

Urgh, I'm pretty sure no one in Umineko stands a chance but hey.

Are these the same guys that claims since Umineko mentions other verses like Ghost in the Shell then they're Omniversal or some stupid shit like that ? I saw posts like that on animevice...

Anyway, yeah, Umineko and Demonbane (Don't know the third one) are pretty strong verses, probably some of the top dogs of the VN/Anime arena (aside from Tenchi Muyo it's tough to actually even find equivalent verses, unless you want me to bring even more obscure VNs).


----------



## Atem (Apr 8, 2015)

This should be moved into the meta.

Also, Umineko Dies Ares and Demonbane are not are anywhere near Marvel's bullshit scale.


----------



## Qinglong (Apr 8, 2015)

Pedobane is gets wrekt by kancolle tier


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Apr 8, 2015)

Dies Irae is Translators would rather commit suicide than work on it tier


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Apr 8, 2015)

Lol sorry if this is in the wrong topic but whats wrong with Dies ares?


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Apr 8, 2015)

Featherine said:


> Did Battler really win against Pre-retcon Beyonder ? ...
> 
> Urgh, I'm pretty sure no one in Umineko stands a chance but hey.
> 
> ...



Well, the reason Beyonder lost was because as powerful as he is, he has no conceptual attacks, only energy blast, you need conceptual based attacks to beat Umineko characters such as Battler, since he has Endless 9 and Golden Key, with Endless 9 he raises the defense of his barrier to infinity, it also negates anything fictional, magical, reality warping or illogical ect. if you think that's bad, the character Nya (Keep forgetting how to spell her full name) from Demonbane, was able to withdstand the infinite destruction and rebirth of infinite universes.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 9, 2015)

Josuke Higashikata said:


> Well, the reason Beyonder lost was because as powerful as he is, he has no conceptual attacks, only energy blast, you need conceptual based attacks to beat Umineko characters such as Battler, since he has Endless 9 and Golden Key, with Endless 9 he raises the defense of his barrier to infinity, it also negates anything fictional, magical, reality warping or illogical ect. if you think that's bad, the character Nya (Keep forgetting how to spell her full name) from Demonbane, was able to withdstand the infinite destruction and rebirth of infinite universes.



Wiki says "can erase beings, objects, and even concepts from existence" in his profile


----------



## Featherine (Apr 9, 2015)

That's a bunch of NLFs that probably got by because they knew you had little knowledge about the verse (not blaming you, but them actually ). I know next to nothing about comics but even I am pretty sure Beyonder would've stomped.

For one, unlike Ange's, Battler's Endless 9 has a fatal weakness, it can do nothing against Mysteries. Pretty sure someone like Pre-retcon Beyonder could easily replicate what Bern did and kill him. 

Second, what ? Beyonder having no conceptual attacks ? That's like saying a Martial Artist has no punch attacks. The guy can basically do whatever the heck he wants whenever he wants. And I'd give my left nut on the spot if people much weaker than PR Beyonder never used such attacks throughout the Marvel history. They're not DB characters... Only blasts ? Come on.

Third, saying Battler's Endless 9 would resist Beyonder's RW is a huge ass NLF. The best scaling it has is that Featherine said even her probably couldn't interfere when he used it. 

Umineko is retardedly strong, but against PR Beyonder ? Just no.

I don't know about Demonbane, just that it has even more retarded stuff like "There is a Demonbane who killed you lolIwin".


----------



## Asune (Apr 9, 2015)

Dunno 'bout Dies Ares or Demonbane

But I thought that threads involving Megaverses were banned or forbidden at least.
Actually ignore that, I really don't care.

And I agree, PR Beyonder is a beast in this match.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Apr 9, 2015)

Featherine said:


> That's a bunch of NLFs that probably got by because they knew you had little knowledge about the verse (not blaming you, but them actually ). I know next to nothing about comics but even I am pretty sure Beyonder would've stomped.
> 
> For one, unlike Ange's, Battler's Endless 9 has a fatal weakness, it can do nothing against Mysteries. Pretty sure someone like Pre-retcon Beyonder could easily replicate what Bern did and kill him.
> 
> ...


Damn, I feel kinda silly now, i spent 11 pages debating what you destroyed in a paragraph. I figured as much but I wanted another expert's opinion on it as they were saying Battler solos Marvel and DC. I got that they were powerful but they were saying since Beyonder never displayed conceptual attacks he can't do anything in this fight.


----------



## Featherine (Apr 9, 2015)

You have nothing to feel silly about, not knowing what the other side could really do.

I read a bit more of the thread, and I saw ridiculous stuff like "Infinite DC" for Battler... What the heck.
That one is gold too "Beyonder lacks Hax"   

Also, this whole "concept concept" stuff is a mess that they're distorting. When Battler was starting to get hits in on Bern, she was REMINDED of the "concept" of pain. Here concept is just a synonym for "significance/meaning", she spent so long being unharmed that she didn't even remember what it was like. And somehow they're twisting that into "lolBattler attacked with an attack imbued with the concept of Pain ! If you don't manipulate muh conceptz you can't do it !". Calm down dude, it was just a punch, a retardedly powerful punch, but a punch nonetheless.

But hey. Anyway, like I said, i don't know much about Demonbane, so you'll have to ask someone else.


----------



## Asune (Apr 9, 2015)

Beyonder can casually reality warp without any effort. He can create a multiverse on a whim

He also killed and revived Death (without difficulty) who is just the embodiment of well, death, a conceptual being if you will within Marvel verse


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah I showed them that Death scan and they refuted with "That only proves being in marvel can be killed with enough power, no conceptual attacks needed" "You cna't get past Endless 9 with power, you need conceptual attacks which Beyonder and anyone in Marvel lacks"


----------



## Solar (Apr 9, 2015)

Below the 26th-dimensional heel of Ben 10. 

Because dimensions.


----------



## Monna (Apr 9, 2015)

maria solos.

happy halloween for beyonder


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2015)

lol Pedobane


----------



## Əyin (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh you all... Primal Monitor from DC guys. Megaverse is nothing but a speck of dust on his eyes.


----------



## BreakFlame (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm pretty sure this is a result of different judging standards. That other forum appears to take NLF for granted as true, while we assume they only work in context of their verse and its power level.


----------



## Solar (Apr 9, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a result of different judging standards. That other forum appears to take NLF for granted as true, while we assume they only work in context of their verse and its power level.



22% sure they also take "dimensionality" (rawrgh) into account.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Apr 9, 2015)

Both Umineko and Demonbane have a character that is an omnipotent or close to that level (If I am not mistaken).

Dies Irae is close to their league.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 9, 2015)

ShadowReaper said:


> Both Umineko and Demonbane have a character that is an omnipotent or close to that level (If I am not mistaken).
> 
> Dies Irae is close to their league.



No, actually Dies Irae come above from they, and umineko doesn't have anyone near omnipotent, demonbane only has azathoth(that i saw somewhere that he was defeated, and erased the whole shit) and Dies Irae also has stronger motherfuckers.

I mean

"Spem metus sepuitur, DISCE libens - Carl creates a dark celestial body that erases all the metaverse (infinite number of structures with infinite parallel, multidimensional universe within itself) in absolute nothingness. Leaves behind a super singularity which finishes that somehow survived." -> if someone that tanks this shit is erased just by other one existing. 

But Dies irae has so much bullshit i don't even know everything then have with then.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 9, 2015)

I just read one of topics and i read this from a mod.



> Reinhard is supposed to be really powerful, at least powerful enough to take on Demi-Fiend before TDE, and possibly even Othinus. But that's all i really know of him, he's mostly a mystery to me as well.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2015)

Dies irae isn't translated thats why its not used


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah, and it will never be afaik.

The only knowledge i have of it come from what i gathered from a lot of places where people read it, and having a friend that played it as well helped to confirm some of those bullshits, but not going to say to trust it or to use it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2015)

lokoxDZz said:


> No, actually Dies Irae come above from they, and umineko doesn't have anyone near omnipotent, demonbane only has azathoth(that i saw somewhere that he was defeated, and erased the whole shit) and Dies Irae also has stronger motherfuckers.
> 
> I mean
> 
> ...





Did Suggs write this shit?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 9, 2015)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Did Suggs write this shit?




I guess, only that it has actually pretty cool designs and i often heard a lot of pro regarding the plot and characters, but the level of bullshit is suggs-tier .


----------



## MAPSK (Apr 9, 2015)

Unnecessary biggatons beyond the concept of unnecessary biggatons. Conceptually unnecessary biggatons.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input, I don't really mind losing at all but I would feel better if I at least had allt he knowledge of the characters and abilities, since yeah if Endless 9 could only be bypassed with conceptual attacks and even infinite power could not get past it then he would be nigh unbeatable, plus Golden Key as whatever he says is reality. I will try making another thread ont hat forum discussing the abilities and make sure to credit and quote all you guys so as not to take any credit for myself. I did feel like it was huge NLF considering the description "Battler can make his barrier go from 9 to infinite where 9 could block godly attacks.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Apr 9, 2015)

lokoxDZz said:


> No, actually Dies Irae come above from they, and umineko doesn't have anyone near omnipotent, demonbane only has azathoth(that i saw somewhere that he was defeated, and erased the whole shit) and Dies Irae also has stronger motherfuckers.
> 
> I mean
> 
> ...



I always thought Dies Ares was super popular, why don't people like it?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2015)

Just because something has biggatons, doesn't necessarily means its good

Umineko gets a pass since combat is not that main reason why I'd bother with it

Pedobane anyone with common sense would avoid like the plague

Dies Irae I could care less


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Apr 10, 2015)

Only thing pedobane has going for it is the mech designs, and if I wanted weird looking mechs I'd just fuck off and play Zone of the Enders.

Dies Irae is written in such a pretentious way that translators would rather kill themselves than work on it.

Umineko is legit good but if you focus on biggatons instead of the plot then you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## Asune (Apr 10, 2015)

Have 20 bucks Robert


----------



## Əyin (Apr 10, 2015)

If you like Biggatons, then Marvel and DC high-end tiers is the one for you.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Apr 10, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Only thing pedobane has going for it is the mech designs, and if I wanted weird looking mechs I'd just fuck off and play Zone of the Enders.
> 
> Dies Irae is written in such a pretentious way that translators would rather kill themselves than work on it.
> 
> Umineko is legit good but if you focus on biggatons instead of the plot then you're a fucking idiot.



Does anyone know a good place to read/watch Umineko? I heard lots of good things about it a Beatrice looks very interesting. Demonbane is about mechs? Weird, when I think of Chtulu mythos I don't think mechs lol. But what makes Dies Ares writing pretentious if you don't mind my asking? I've heard people on other sites say this as well but I never read it myself, all I know is it has a Nazi god or something. Lastly, what are biggatons? Sorry noob questions I know.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 10, 2015)

Josuke Higashikata said:


> I always thought Dies Ares was super popular, why don't people like it?



Personally speaking, i like it because i like biggatons and all.

Although i have a notion of the overall history and what characters are like, they seems to be good, what i know is that people really like it, that said someone that is fluent in japanese to play it, and if you pick the major number of people that played it that are from Japan itself, can't really expect their liking over something really decent, i mean, they drool over kancolle and shit. So to speak since noone can read it and we are unlikely to get a way to do and usually thoses VN with megaversal shenanigans have really bad history can't really expect something over it.


Not to mention that the game is pretendiousness in game from what i heard, theres that too.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 10, 2015)

Josuke Higashikata said:


> Does anyone know a good place to read/watch Umineko? I heard lots of good things about it a Beatrice looks very interesting. Demonbane is about mechs? Weird, when I think of Chtulu mythos I don't think mechs lol. But what makes Dies Ares writing pretentious if you don't mind my asking? I've heard people on other sites say this as well but I never read it myself, all I know is it has a Nazi god or something. Lastly, what are biggatons? Sorry noob questions I know.



Just look it at fuwanovel.

Demobane yeah its about mechs,lolis,and all don't expect a lot of it.

Dies irae have that kinda of speeching that usually try to be smart but can be silly as fuck.

Biggatons just a word for too much power and shit, it can means other things in contexts but its a fan word depends where you use it


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 10, 2015)

Demonbane is more about porn that happens to have mechs

Like more than half the CG is porn


----------



## OmnipotentSupermanSolos (Apr 10, 2015)

lokoxDZz said:


> No, actually Dies Irae come above from they, and umineko doesn't have anyone near omnipotent, demonbane only has azathoth(that i saw somewhere that he was defeated, and erased the whole shit) and Dies Irae also has stronger motherfuckers.
> 
> I mean
> 
> ...




Umineko does have an omnipotent being. 
It's called the Creator.

I don't know Demonbane, but Lovecraft Azathoth was omnipotent.


----------



## OmnipotentSupermanSolos (Apr 10, 2015)

Asune said:


> Beyonder can casually reality warp without any effort. He can create a multiverse on a whim
> 
> He also killed and revived Death (without difficulty) who is just the embodiment of well, death, a conceptual being if you will within Marvel verse




Apples and oranges comparison. Even Sam and Dean Winchester can bind the concept of death. That doesn't mean they can take on Battler Ushiromiya.

Creating and warping multiverses is child's play for Umineko characters.


----------



## OmnipotentSupermanSolos (Apr 10, 2015)

Anyways I would put Umineko at top tier with the Creator = TOAA, and people like Featherine above LT and Beyonder.

The Cthulhu mythos would have beings such as Yog-Sothoth and the Archetypes above LT, Beyonder, and MM, and Azathoth equalling TOAA.


----------



## Featherine (Apr 10, 2015)

Umineko doesn't, at least AFAWK.

It's stated Featherine "reached" the level of Creator, implying:

1 - There have been/actually are others.
2 - it's possible to reach such level.

Dunno about Demonbane.



> Like more than half the CG is porn


Wow, serious ? Always thought people didn't like Demonbane for the "biggatons" thingie, which would be up to personal tastes. But this... this is just crap if it's true.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 10, 2015)

Featherine said:


> Umineko doesn't, at least AFAWK.
> 
> It's stated Featherine "reached" the level of Creator, implying:
> 
> ...



Why do you think we call it *Pedo*bane?

Al Azif is a fucking loli and the main character Kurou hits that

Plus Pedo Master Therion for that other girl who is also a loli

Then you have Nero who is also a loli

Kurou also bangs his paradoxical granddaughter

174 images dedicated to this stuff


----------



## Featherine (Apr 10, 2015)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Why do you think we call it *Pedo*bane?
> 
> Al Azif is a fucking loli and the main character Kurou hits that
> 
> ...



Yeah I knew there was loli stuff, but I didn't know it took half the game, aha.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 10, 2015)

I beat them all to death with black tea leaves.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Apr 11, 2015)

OmnipotentSupermanSolos said:


> Anyways I would put Umineko at top tier with the Creator = TOAA, and people like Featherine above LT and Beyonder.
> 
> The Cthulhu mythos would have beings such as Yog-Sothoth and the Archetypes above LT, Beyonder, and MM, and Azathoth equalling TOAA.



Ah, I see, so what is your take on the whole "Conceptual damage is the only way to get past Endless 9/Battler"? Also your opnion on Battler vs PR Beyonder?
Since i'm guessing Featherine is>Battler?


----------



## ShadowReaper (Apr 11, 2015)

Josuke Higashikata said:


> I always thought Dies Ares was super popular, why don't people like it?



*Dies Irae. 

The whole game is in Japanese and it can be hard to understand everthing. There is apparently no english version.


----------



## OmnipotentSupermanSolos (Apr 11, 2015)

Josuke Higashikata said:


> Ah, I see, so what is your take on the whole "Conceptual damage is the only way to get past Endless 9/Battler"? Also your opnion on Battler vs PR Beyonder?
> Since i'm guessing Featherine is>Battler?



Well Endless Nine only blocked universal level attacks, so I don't think Battler can beat Beyonder. However, Battler can also use the Red Truth, which would allow him to destroy Beyonder on the conceptual level, and can only be blocked by truths or other conceptual attacks.


----------



## BreakFlame (Apr 11, 2015)

OmnipotentSupermanSolos said:


> Well Endless Nine only blocked universal level attacks, so I don't think Battler can beat Beyonder. However, Battler can also use the Red Truth, which would allow him to destroy Beyonder on the conceptual level, and can only be blocked by truths or other conceptual attacks.



Yeah, about that "conceptual" thing. Pre-retcon Beyonder was stronger than what are referred to in-universe as "Abstracts", one of which being Death. They're literally the physical embodiment of abstract concepts, so everything they do is by definition conceptual in nature. Beyonder being stronger than them means conceptual attacks/barriers are not much of a problem for him.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 11, 2015)

OmnipotentSupermanSolos said:


> Well Endless Nine only blocked universal level attacks, so I don't think Battler can beat Beyonder. However, Battler can also use the Red Truth, which would allow him to destroy Beyonder on the conceptual level, and can only be blocked by truths or other conceptual attacks.



Endless Nine took on stronger far atatcks than Univerasls.


Don't really like to talk about pre-retcons because they are a mess


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 11, 2015)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Why do you think we call it *Pedo*bane?
> 
> Al Azif is a fucking loli and the main character Kurou hits that
> 
> ...




I honestly never cared about this stuff, nothing to say that its good, i just rushed it(basically some entire parts of novel) and thats it , i do think if it was not this loli bullshit on demonbane and all the series could have been pretty good, but what could expect of a nitro+, they usually really heavy on the eroge side. And using lolis didn't helped it in any way. 

The book/spin-off is  pretty good, without the loli thing all the time and whats not.


----------



## Asune (Apr 12, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> I beat them all to death with black tea leaves.



With dry plumes on them?


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 12, 2015)

Asune said:


> With dry plumes on them?



Ofc ..death by dry plums..the besto


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Apr 13, 2015)

OmnipotentSupermanSolos said:


> Well Endless Nine only blocked universal level attacks, so I don't think Battler can beat Beyonder. However, Battler can also use the Red Truth, which would allow him to destroy Beyonder on the conceptual level, and can only be blocked by truths or other conceptual attacks.



Can't Endless 9 be powered up to infinite?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2015)

Nope.... its highest feat was no selling countless mutliversal attacks


----------



## Haro (Apr 13, 2015)

Dies ares, from what I heard is a stupidly over powered verse. 
Its written by a dude with a fucking nazi fetish who is Beyondergod/Suggs level of a power fantasy. Its shit like all the other O.P VN's


----------



## Solar (Apr 13, 2015)

Josuke Higashikata said:


> Can't Endless 9 be powered up to infinite?



Bigger infinites, so it wouldn't matter if or not. There are even infinitely large universes so boooooop


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2015)

Depends on with City of Books being a megaverse which there are several scenes suggesting that...


----------



## Solar (Apr 13, 2015)

Featherine disagreed so the feat of Lambdadelta destroying a bunch of books is "multiversal+, possibly 'megaversal'" on the basis of our disagreement on the size of EP6.

Nothing megaversal unless you pick another cosmological hypothesis like Featherine creating all of WTC on some proof something something too lazy to c+p.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2015)

City of Books would be megaverse considering each book is a multiverse

The Sea of Fragments however is a megaverse


----------



## Solar (Apr 13, 2015)

Strictly speaking dc.


----------



## OmnipotentSupermanSolos (Apr 13, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Depends on with City of Books being a megaverse which there are several scenes suggesting that...



Megaverse is just a Marvel gimmick. Umineko doesn't have a megaverse.

Also those terms don't really mean anything in a VS debate anyways.

The term is redundant, because a multiverse just means multiple universes, and if you add more universes, you just get a bigger multiverse, rather than multiple multiverses.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 13, 2015)

I really dont feel like explaining it... but look at it as worlds in worlds


----------



## BreakFlame (Apr 13, 2015)

OmnipotentSupermanSolos said:


> Megaverse is just a Marvel gimmick. Umineko doesn't have a megaverse.
> 
> Also those terms don't really mean anything in a VS debate anyways.
> 
> The term is redundant, because a multiverse just means multiple universes, and if you add more universes, you just get a bigger multiverse, rather than multiple multiverses.



Depends on what is meant by "multiverse". One fiction (don't remember which) described it as all possible universes of one line of continuity, and a megaverse is all possibly multiverses.

I don't think Marvel does that, though, "Megaverse" is just used to distinguish between levels of power, since someone who can rip up the Megaverse does to a multiversal what a multiversal does to a universal.

It's also hard as hell to quantify since at this point we're dealing with infinity to the power of infinity, so comparing it between verses basically comes down to "which verse(fiction) is stronger by OBD standards." Which is why Marvel always wins these, because Squirrel girl is in it


----------



## Asune (Apr 13, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> It's also hard as hell to quantify since at this point we're dealing with infinity to the power of infinity, so comparing it between verses basically comes down to "which verse(fiction) is stronger by OBD standards." Which is why *Marvel always wins* these, because Squirrel girl is in it



Suggsverse pls.


----------



## OmnipotentSupermanSolos (Apr 13, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> Depends on what is meant by "multiverse". One fiction (don't remember which) described it as all possible universes of one line of continuity, and a megaverse is all possibly multiverses.
> 
> I don't think Marvel does that, though, "Megaverse" is just used to distinguish between levels of power, since someone who can rip up the Megaverse does to a multiversal what a multiversal does to a universal.
> 
> It's also hard as hell to quantify since at this point we're dealing with infinity to the power of infinity, so comparing it between verses basically comes down to "which verse(fiction) is stronger by OBD standards." Which is why Marvel always wins these, because Squirrel girl is in it




No it was a term coined by Marvel. 

The problem with megaverse, is that having multiple multiverses doesn't make sense. A multiverse is just a collection of universes, so adding another collection of universes to that collection would just give you a bigger multiverse, rather than a megaverse.

I guess megaversal could be another way to say high multiversal, but it's a pointless term IMO, and is only used by a handful of verses.

Some sites use the term "metaverse" to describe multiverses with more than 11 dimensions. That actually makes more sense IMO, as a multiverse with higher spatial dimensions, is bigger than a multiverse with lower spatial dimensions.


----------



## Qinglong (Apr 13, 2015)

No one really gives a crap over who "coined" it first

hell this forum got accused of coining the term NLF when it didn't


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Apr 14, 2015)

> The problem with megaverse, is that having multiple multiverses doesn't make sense. A multiverse is just a collection of universes, so adding another collection of universes to that collection would just give you a bigger multiverse, rather than a megaverse.



The way it's usually used a megaverse is just an unfathomable amount of universes.

Anyway, I would say at Umineko's and Pre-retcon Beyonder's level of power it's very hard to argue who would win.  They can both do pretty much whatever they want.  If I had to do a ranking though I'd go.

1. Demonbane
2. Pre-retcon  Beyonder
3. Battler (Umineko)

The only reason I'd put Battler at the lowest is that he does have limits.  While the above two don't really seem to have many quantifiable weaknesses.  Demonbane is at the top, because the author likes to stack infinity repeatedly, and other such absurd concepts to show how powerful the endgame characters are.


----------



## Əyin (Apr 14, 2015)

TheSweetFleshofDeath said:


> The way it's usually used a megaverse is just an unfathomable amount of universes.
> 
> Anyway, I would say at Umineko's and Pre-retcon Beyonder's level of power it's very hard to argue who would win.  They can both do pretty much whatever they want.  If I had to do a ranking though I'd go.
> 
> ...



So... you haven't seen Primal Monitor of DC? He makes the multiverse look like a speck of dust.

Explanation here :


----------



## BreakFlame (Apr 14, 2015)

Əyin said:


> So... you haven't seen Primal Monitor of DC? He makes the multiverse look like a speck of dust.
> 
> Explanation here :



Dafuq? I read the story, but I don't think I ever realized that it was implying the Primal Monitor was the pages of the story. That's some fourth wall level shit right there.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 14, 2015)

Why use battler when ange is stronger than him 


The untraslated Mercurius still solos


----------



## Solar (Apr 14, 2015)

lokoxDZz said:


> Why use battler when ange is stronger than him
> 
> 
> The untraslated Mercurius still solos


I only see one level of infinity in those megaversal quotations.


----------

